# Bartolex guitars



## yevetz (Jul 16, 2008)

Bartolex.com

They have a few on ebay 

Bartolex 7 String Guitar Spruce & Bubinga BBand A5T wow - eBay (item 320275115359 end time Jul-22-08 14:51:02 PDT)

Someone has experience with this guitars?

Thanks

MODS MOVE TO THE ERG SECTION PLEASE


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 16, 2008)

That does look sweet,.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks great! 




... and wrong section.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 17, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck .

.MODS MOVE IT PLEASE

I saw few clips on a youtube about this guitars. But still I can't say nothing fron flash video.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

WANT.


----------



## BigM555 (Jul 17, 2008)

That's a pretty sexy nylon string.

Nice grain on the back and sides. If it's a quality nylon string the price doesn't seem outrageous either.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 17, 2008)

Really nice


----------



## yevetz (Jul 17, 2008)

BigM555 said:


> That's a pretty sexy nylon string.
> 
> Nice grain on the back and sides. If it's a quality nylon string the price doesn't seem outrageous either.



Yeah but I want find out is it good guitar. I mean I need to find someone who was play it


----------



## Trespass (Jul 18, 2008)

Do want


----------



## firulaisjj (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi, guys.
If you have any question any Bartolex Guitar let me know.
I will answer them.

Bartolex.com


----------



## yevetz (Aug 1, 2008)

firulaisjj said:


> Hi, guys.
> If you have any question any Bartolex Guitar let me know.
> I will answer them.
> 
> Bartolex.com



Cool...first question is can you make custom order I mean like with all specs. that customer want? 

And also where can we hear your guitars. Especially 7 and 8 or more strings interested. But it would be better to hear some mp3 not a flash video (as youtube or so)

Thanks


----------



## firulaisjj (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, I make custom orders. I don't have right now any mp3, I will try to ask my clients if they have recorded something. But my guitars are well known for its acoustic sound.
You can visit bartolex.com for some pictures or email me there for even more.
What kind of guitar are you looking for?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2008)

I just want a steel string 7 acoustic.

Damn you Ibanez.


----------



## firulaisjj (Aug 1, 2008)

I will have some ready by october. Around 4. 7 Steel String Acoustic.
My classical guitars are well respected and I want to keep that reputation on the Steel strings.
Where are you located?

I just saw your location, Arizona, right?
I can ship it directly to your place from my workshop.


----------



## firulaisjj (Aug 3, 2008)

10 string on Ebay:

CHITARRA CLASSICA 10 Chorde String Classical Guitar - eBay (item 320281420021 end time Aug-07-08 15:11:47 PDT)


----------



## yevetz (Aug 3, 2008)

firulaisjj said:


> 10 string on Ebay:
> 
> CHITARRA CLASSICA 10 Chorde String Classical Guitar - eBay (item 320281420021 end time Aug-07-08 15:11:47 PDT)


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 3, 2008)

firulaisjj said:


> 10 string on Ebay:
> 
> CHITARRA CLASSICA 10 Chorde String Classical Guitar - eBay (item 320281420021 end time Aug-07-08 15:11:47 PDT)



that looks nice


----------



## firulaisjj (Aug 5, 2008)

It also sounds really good...


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 5, 2008)

Your guitars look fantastic - I am super impressed, and if I was in the market for an acoustic I would go straight to you sir.

Gorgeous instruments and you should be extremely proud.


----------



## firulaisjj (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## firulaisjj (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## yevetz (Aug 13, 2008)

firulaisjj said:


>



 

After I'll be free from debt for 2228 I'll think to order custom 8 string


----------



## firulaisjj (Aug 13, 2008)

he

cool...


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 15, 2008)

I just want to know where is this company located? the ebay link says Hollywood, Florida?


----------



## firulaisjj (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi.
The guitars are in South Florida. In Weston, Fl. They are made in China, I personally work on the building process. So I spent time in the workshop and in Europe where I live.
If you want to try them out we can make an appointment in the Weston location.
Thanks

Neris


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 16, 2008)

firulaisjj said:


> Hi.
> The guitars are in South Florida. In Weston, Fl. They are made in China, I personally work on the building process. So I spent time in the workshop and in Europe where I live.
> If you want to try them out we can make an appointment in the Weston location.
> Thanks
> ...



cool thanks for the info


----------



## firulaisjj (Aug 18, 2008)

Bartolex 7 String Guitar Spruce & Bubinga BBand A5T wow - eBay (item 320291318895 end time Sep-01-08 16:06:40 PDT)

NO RESERVE $.99
















On Ebay now...


----------



## firulaisjj (Aug 25, 2008)

No Reserve 7 String guitar:

Bartolex 7 String Guitar Spruce & Bubinga BBand A5T wow - eBay (item 320291318895 end time Sep-01-08 16:06:40 PDT)


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn't this thread is not helping my gas.

7-string nylon would be great. I unfortunately cannot afford one right now. Expect to see some business from me in the future though.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome looking guitar!


----------



## firulaisjj (Sep 17, 2008)

Bartolex on Ebay:

Bartolex 7 String Guitar Cedar & RW BBand. No Reserve. - eBay (item 320300585803 end time Sep-23-08 21:02:05 PDT)


----------



## firulaisjj (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is a new model.

Take a look and let me know if you like it.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 26, 2009)

What strings you putting on guitar? Whwre did you taking 8-th string?

Sounds good, really good. But man I really afraid that buy your guitars coz they made in China


----------



## firulaisjj (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, I used Savarez for the first 6 and La Bella for 7th and 8th.
hehe people still think that China is bad quality. But my MacBook Pro was made there and is the best computer I ever saw.
Again I spend on third of my time in China supervising and making my guitars. My Custom Shop has very good reputation in Japan, USA and Spain. It's matter of time until people get confident on Chinese guitars. 
If you need more details don't hesitate to email me.
Thanks

Neris




yevetz said:


> What strings you putting on guitar? Whwre did you taking 8-th string?
> 
> Sounds good, really good. But man I really afraid that buy your guitars coz they made in China


----------



## yevetz (Jan 26, 2009)

firulaisjj said:


> hehe people still think that China is bad quality. But my MacBook Pro was made there and is the best computer I ever saw.



You right


----------



## El Caco (Feb 4, 2009)

Continued in Dealers section http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-and-group-buys/76854-custom-7-and-8-strings-luthier.html


----------

